# my CPO's just wanna be friends....duh?



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I have a pair of young CPO's in a 2.5 gallon tank right now to see if they will mate. I had them separated in a breeder box, but the male kept somehow getting in with the gal  when I wasn't looking.

He's jumped her a couple of times already, but so far no eggs 

Now they have been in the 2.5 gallon for a week already, not a lot of hidey holes (rock, some floating plants, sponge filter to hide behind) and this am I find a new molt in the tank, so someone is ready 

Well the two of them are happily hanging out on the plants like they are BFFs...what the >?>>>>? Maybe they just wanna be friends 

Hopefully they will eventually get this working or Im never gonna have any baby crays.


----------

